# 2.56 Million Nissans Recalled!



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Read The Following Article For More Information.

Nissan To Recall 2.56 Million Vehicles! Click Here For The Article! 

C1 Bender


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Nearly the same title and everything...

Please direct discussion on this topic here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38448


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*THIS REPLY HAS BEEN EDITED FOR CONTENT.*

Uh-oh. Looks like Nissan goofed on this one. I've done some research and i've been able to get a copy of an actual press release from Nissan Of North America.

*The Following Article Was Taken Directly From Nissans News Website.* 

*Engine Sensors Replacement Voluntary Safety Recall Campaign* 

*Background* 
Nissan/Infiniti will be conducting a voluntary safety recall campaign for engine sensors on certain model year vehicles. 

*Reason for Action* 
Vehicles are being recalled for replacement of the engine crank position and cam position sensors. Improper operation of the sensors could cause the engine malfunction indicator lamp (MIL) to illuminate; create a no-start condition or reduced engine power; or cause the engine to stop running without warning during vehicle operation. To this date, no accidents or injuries have occurred. 

*Nissan Action* 
To correct this condition, at no charge to the customer, the engine crank position and cam position sensors will be replaced. 

Nissan/Infiniti plan to begin notifying owners of potentially affected vehicles in December requesting them to bring their vehicle to a Nissan/Infiniti dealer. In addition to direct customer contact (via mail), Nissan will post recall information on the www.nissanusa.com Web site at the same time owner letters are mailed. 

*Statement* 
"Nissan North America is conducting a voluntary safety recall of approximately 790,000 Nissan and Infiniti vehicles to replace the engine crank position and cam position sensors. On certain vehicles manufactured from January 2000 through July 2002, the sensors may not operate properly and could cause the engine malfunction lamp to illuminate; create a no-start condition or reduced engine power; or cause the engine to stop running without warning during vehicle operation. To this date, no accidents or injuries have occurred. To correct this condition, the engine crank position and cam position sensors will be replaced at no charge to the customer. Nissan and Infiniti are committed to a high level of customer safety and service and will be working with its dealers to promptly address this condition. Customers will be notified by mail if their vehicle is affected by this recall." 

C1 Bender


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Holy shit, relax.

My point was that this has already been posted on the forums and there is already discussion on it.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Bender if anyone did any flaming it was you. Calm down realize that this topic is now posted 3 times on the boards. I think there is sufficient coverage on this issue he was just pointing that fact out. Jesus Christ no need to kick the floor and throw a temper tantrum because there has been multiple threads on the same topic. So now it's here in the 350Z section and off topic. Are you happy now?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Temper Tantrum - GIVE ME A BREAK. I can assure you that was not a temper tantrum. It's funny how people can make such statements. "Am I happy now"? What a childish high school type of comment. You matter not to me in the least, I can assure of you of that. I'm more than happy. I don't see the need to use this type of forum to make myself feel better about myself, like others feel the need to do. Seriously life is not that bad. Go out live a little, socialize with humans in person - give that a try. Best wishes to you in your quest to be someone.

C1 Bender


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL. Do us all a favor. Don't post here anymore. I usually don't tell anyone that but the internet seems too difficult for you. Or maybe it's life. Realize that you are the only one talking about post counts. No one cares about them and they have no relevance to the topic. Secondly when FCS mentioned that it was already posted and and was being discussed you didnt have to go off like you did. Instead you could have simply oh I didnt see that and that would have been the end of it no big deal. There was no flame there stop being paranoid. If you think it was that important to be seen everywhere perhaps tell a mod to try and make it announcement that way no matter where you go you see it. Seriously if you come to car forum and fly off the handle and try to talk down to people you might be the one that needs to back away from the computer and take a walk outside. I have a family so my human interaction is well intact. Funny how people make assumptions about people's personal lives on the internet. Magazines may be the thing for you. I'm hungry time for lunch.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Do everyone a favor and not post here, Yeah right. That was not a very mature statement coming from someone who's trying very hard to come across as some important forum member. Your taking this way to personal. Just curious, who the heck are you trying to impress by continuing to go on with this? You and your posts are so transparent. Keep'em coming, I could use the good laugh. Thanks for the comedy relief. Something in my last reply obviously struck a nerve with you. Hmm could it be because my statement about the fact that you may need to socialize more with humans than your computer is true. Speaking of magazines, i'm sure someone like you can recommend some good ones. Just for the record magazines are not a substitute for human contact. Seriously I wish you the best of luck in your quest to be someone important one day. Your trying very hard to impress your peers here and it shows. I applaud you for trying so hard. Trust me, your life will improve one day and you will not feel the need to live your life through a forum. One day people will accept you. Try being yourself and stop trying to impress people. Trying to impress people could be one of your biggest problems. You can try to deny it all you want, but i'm sure you've heard that many times before and you know it's true. I don't expect you to admit it. But we know the truth. Seriously I wish you the best of luck.

C1 Bender


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Holy shit, relax.
> 
> My point was that this has already been posted on the forums and there is already discussion on it. *


I apologize to you for taking your reply the wrong way. I honestly thought that your reply was an attempt to flame me for posting a topic that was already in discussion. I see now that your reply was not meant in the manner in which I first thought. It was my mistake and that's that. 

C1 Bender


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Actually what struck me was your stupidity and you acting like a little bitch over a post on the intarweb. Funny how you focused on the magazines but not the fact that I have a family, so basically you read what you want to you and try to come across and some super mature person who is leaps and bounds above everyone else. Just remember you are the one apologizing here because you took the internet too seriously not me. Go outside Bender and step away from the computer.




C1 Bender said:


> *I apologize to you for taking your reply the wrong way. I honestly thought that your reply was an attempt to flame me for posting a topic that was already in discussion. I see now that your reply was not meant in the manner in which I first thought. It was my mistake and that's that.
> 
> C1 Bender *


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Rama said:


> *Actually what struck me was your stupidity and you acting like a little bitch*


Since you could not think of anything intelligent to say you resort to using profanity. That's very typical of someone like you. Twice now you mention how you have a family. Hmm imagine that, guess what most people have families. 

You probably have some unresolved issues with your family. What did they do to you when you were growing up? You do know you can join a support group to deal with the obvious issues you are having as a result of what has been done to you while growing up. 

Obviously your family did not teach you how to socialize with people outside your home and your very angry about that. You keep mentioning your family because thats all the contact you've had with others. Hey it's okay, your family is your only source for friendship. Of course you do know the only reason they put up with your antics is because they have to. I'm sure if they were not related to you they would not have anything to do with you either. 

Your such an angry person, it shows. The world is not to blame for your obvious hatred of yourself. The internet and forums are a godsend for you. Otherwise you would not have any other way to express yourself. Your the person who was a loaner in school and did not fit in. You never got picked to be on a team and if by chance you were picked, it was because they had no choice and you were a last resort. 

I've seen people like you, no one likes you and i'm sure you wonder why? Please note the only reason you have no friends and have such a difficult time with life is your own fault. I work in the psychiatric field and I am more than happy to refer you to someone in your area that would be more than willing to help you. I'm also willing to see what I can do to find you someone that is willing to work on a sliding scale. If that's not enough I would be more than willing to start up a collection to help pay for the sessions. 

Don't take this the wrong way, but one doctor will not be enough for you, your going to need a team. Hey that's noting to be ashamed of. If you want your situation in life to improve you have to be willing to seek help. Your first step is to admit that you have a problem. If your not willing to do that, there's no help for you. I sincerely hope that you are not doomed to live the rest of your life as bitter as you do now on a daily basis. 

Remember you only have yourself to blame for living such a horrible, lonely and bitter existence. Again I sincerely wish you the best of luck with your future. Try to accept and like yourself, then and only then will others start to accept you. 

Again I applaud you for trying to impress others. I have to give it to you, you are trying very hard to impress someone. Come on, who is it? Tell us, who are you trying so hard to impress. The world is not to blame for your unhappiness, you are. I can't wait to see what your next reply will be. Go ahead lash out at me. It's okay, I can deal with it. That's what i'm here for. If lashing out at me helps you, then great. I'll do whatever I can to help you. Use profanity, suggest I leave the forum. Do or type whatever is going to make you feel like someone important. I would not want to take that away from you. 

I know that's all that you have and you need this forum to make yourself feel important. It's your way of getting away from your real life, which is sad, very sad. Seriously I do hope that things improve for you. But with your poor attitude it's going to take a long time. 

Just tell yourself that one day you will be somebody. Maybe not as important as you want to be. Your never going to be somebody that anyone will take seriously if you keep trying to impress people by butting in on subjects that have nothing to do with you. 

YES, this thread had nothing to do with you. You added your two cents, simply to try to make yourself feel better and to try to impress people here. I understand you truly feel by doing so, others will like you and be impressed by you. Wrong. That's not the way to go about it. 

Good luck in your quest to be that someone important even if it is only in a forum. It's okay if you have to settle for that. That's the best that you can do.

C1 Bender


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

C1 Bender said:


> *I apologize to you for taking your reply the wrong way. I honestly thought that your reply was an attempt to flame me for posting a topic that was already in discussion. I see now that your reply was not meant in the manner in which I first thought. It was my mistake and that's that.
> 
> C1 Bender *


No problem, I should have worded it better. My objective is to keep the discussion on this in one thread so people don't have to hunt for information. I'm going to edit my original post to be more clear on that.
:cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not everyone looks in the OFF Topic section......


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *No problem, I should have worded it better. My objective is to keep the discussion on this in one thread so people don't have to hunt for information. I'm going to edit my original post to be more clear on that.
> :cheers: *


Thanks for being understanding and doing your part to put this behind us. I will edit my original reply to also do my part to put this unfortunate misunderstanding behind us as well. Again props to you for being so willing to move on. I sincerely appreciate your utter coolness.

C1 Bender


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL you are pure comedy. Attempting to analyze someone you don't know over the net is hilarious. Are you on the clock? Do you get paid analyze people over the net? I hope you don't actually believe any of what you typed, because if you do and you are the same way with your patients they need their money back and need someone else. But if not it's all that right there is pure gold. Seriously though that would have been quite impressive if you had anything right but you were so off base you got tagged out by a centerfielder. Learn to relax, don't overthink, overexaggerate or overanalyze and you'll have an awesome life. But if you do have more keep it coming. I don't know how you expected me to read that and not bust up laughing at work jesus man you're going to get me in trouble.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*denial:* NOUN: A refusal to accept or believe something, such as a doctrine or belief. Psychology An unconscious defense mechanism characterized by refusal to acknowledge painful realities, thoughts, or feelings.

CLICK HERE - YOU NEED HELP! 

You are a textbook case of someone who has a painful existence and feels the need to pull others towards your negative and lonely world. I say this with the best of intentions. SEEK HELP! It's not to late. Someone will notice you one day. There are other miserable people in the world for whom you will be able to relate to. Good Luck with your quest for some recognition. 

Again I ask you, what did this thread have to do with you? 

It's very obvious to everyone other than yourself that you butted in on something that has nothing to do with you. WHY? Because you are trying your best to be someone within the confines of this forum, something you are not able to do in the real world. WE UNDERSTAND.

C1 Bender


----------

